# 1978 Wilderness Replacement Vents HELP



## april110 (Sep 29, 2006)

:question: I am having a really hard time finding replacement parts for a 1978 Wilderness travel trailer. I need three vents, I guess thats what they are called?
There on the roof, and inside they have screens, and a crank to open them. Can anyone tell me where I can get the replacement parts at. I am new to the rv world and need help. Thanks, April


----------



## DL Rupper (Sep 30, 2006)

RE: 1978 Wilderness Replacement Vents HELP

Hey april110, welcome to the forum.  Your vents sound like the standard ones they install in most Rv's.  Try your local RV dealer's part department or go online and search the net for Wilderness RV or Fleetwood Rv..  They should have a parts dept. that will assist you getting the vents.  The hard part will be installing them.  Make sure you have someone familar with RV's do it so you will have a leak proof installation.  Good luck.


----------



## april110 (Sep 30, 2006)

RE: 1978 Wilderness Replacement Vents HELP

Ok thanks alot I will try that. April


----------



## s.harrington (Oct 2, 2006)

Re: 1978 Wilderness Replacement Vents HELP

Hi April,
You can get replacement vents at the RV parts store in your area.  They are no longer making the square corner ones like you have in your rig.  The rounded corner ones will fit the hole but you may have screw hole issues on the inside and outside.  Seal the ouside ones with Acryl-R 5504 sealant.  The inside ones use a spot putty that come close to matching the cieling panels.  You can get spot putty at Home De-Pot.  the Acryl-R should be available through an RV dealer or parts store.


----------

